# CPC looking for remote coding position



## jbrock (Dec 4, 2008)

I would like a position as a remote coder or biller.  I am a CPC and work in General Surgery as a coder.  The specialities that I work with are Plastics, Burns, Oncology, Trauma and General.

I would like part-time which would turn in the full time in the future.  I am willing to discuss the option of full time now.

Janet Brock


----------



## okiesawyers (Dec 4, 2008)

Take a look at Kelly's weekly job postings!  There are usually a few remote positions that can be applied for!  GOOD LUCK!


----------

